# How much does your puppy weigh?



## Ares2010

I am curious to see how much your puppies weigh. Ares is 70lbs and almost 7 months. Oddly I looked up what the breed standard is and a growth chart. it said that at 12 months they should weigh around 76 lbs (male) 64 lbs (female). This doesn't seem right. There is no way he will only gain 6 lbs between now and 12 months. Boy o Boy. Can an overly large GSD not be in shows if they are not a certain weight? When do they stop growing?


----------



## Stosh

My male, Stosh, is just at 6 mos old and weighs 65 lbs- I agree with you, he's going to gain a lot more than 11 lbs by the time he's a year. He's been gaining 2 or 3 lbs a week lately so yours sounds on the same track as mine. Stosh is definitely not overweight at this size


----------



## Ares2010

Ares is not either. I just seems from what I have read on ppls posts that their GSD gets bigger then the norm. Don't get me wrong, I like bigger dogs. I Just always thought the norm was for them to get around 100 for males and then I read that the standard is around 80. I think the bigger the better as long as it is healthy weight and does not cause health problems. Besides it is more to love on. : )


----------



## Grissom

Grissom is 5 months and weighs 45 pounds.


----------



## JKlatsky

I think you might be surprised. Argos was an early grower. At 6 months he was about 63 lbs. 7 months 72lbs. And then he pretty much stopped. At 3.5 years he's only 85lbs. 

What is important is not necessarily the weight when showing. It's the height. Most GSDs of proper height cannot get above 90lbs without being overweight. (Even the DDR dogs built like tanks!)

The weight charts take you to 76lbs at a year because it's anticipated from there that they will put on a little more weight filling out. You're right. The majority of Male GSDs are right around 80-85lbs. Females seem to trend more towards 65-70lbs. A 100lb GSD is a BIG dog and likely over standard.


----------



## onyx'girl

Bigger isn't better, believe me!
I have a 93# female and she is not fat, and full of muscle, but her agility is lacking. She has been fed raw since 6 months and has had three bouts of Pano. Genetics are her cause,(American lines-not show but pet/W.German working blend) I'd much rather have a smaller, more agile GSD. Onyx gained average of 3# a week as well before she hit 1 yr old. She is now three and managing her weight, muscle-tone.
I cringe as she ages, how hard it will be to keep her trim with her structure.


----------



## Ares2010

I read that their weight gain starts to slow down at this age, but his father was around 105...atleast that is what the breeder said. I have a hard time judging weight on dogs. I also did not really pay attention to the father. He was really protective so we didn't get as close to him as we did the female. I just have always like bigger dogs. I guess that makes sense though that their agility would lack if they weighed too much.


----------



## smyke

Fanta is 63lbs at 8 months. her mother was 75-80 so hopefully our girl stops there too.


----------



## DJEtzel

My boy is about 90 right now at 10 months. His father was 120 and his mom was 90. 

If they're too tall they can't be shown in conformation, but can show in any performance events. There's no breed standard for their weight though so that doesn't matter.


----------



## Equus5O

Axl is about 18 weeks and he weighed in today at 39 pounds. He's gained 10 pounds per 4 weeks the past 8 weeks.


----------



## DJEtzel

Yeah, Frag was gaining 10lbs a month up until he turned 9 months. Now he's evening out and slowing down.


----------



## bassem37

My puppy was 20.5lb when i got him at 12weeks old now he is 16 weeks old and gain 12lb he is 32.5lb now i think thats not bad for my boy to gain about 1 to 2 pound every week


----------



## Leosmom

My Leo is 8 weeks on monday. Took him to the vet yesterday at he's 17.7 lbs.


----------



## bianca

Molly is 8 months old and weighs 23.2 kg which is 51 pounds I think.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Zeva is 55lbs at 9 mos old. She's been 55 lbs for at least a month now. She's at a good weight for her size. She's tall, but lean overall. Always has been. She'll gain some more I'm sure, but I don't think much. She's not gonna go anywhere near the 80lbs I thought she'd be. Shes perfect now, but everyone tells me she's skinny... what the **** do they know?


----------



## KMSlemons

Mgelika is just shy of 6 months and is at 71 pounds. His father was 117 and I'm not sure what his mom was weight wise. The Vet keeps telling me he's going to be 100+ and so far, I believe it.


----------



## milkmoney11

Cash is exactly 5 months old and he weighed 55 lbs today. He is REALLY thin though. He just won't put on weight. He eats over 5 cups of Wellness LBP a day. He must be just burning off all his calories playing.


----------



## ElvisP

Elvis is 11 weeks old and weights exactly 20 lbs. He eats Orijen LBP so I know he eats good food but I'm keeping his weight a little lower during the hot Phoenix summer. He's not getting as much exercise as I'd like because it's so very hot ... heck, at 11pm last night, it was still 104 degrees. Plus, I'd rather keep him slightly underweight versus over weight during his younger months. He would eat more if I gave it to him but I'm feeding him 4 times per day for a total of 3 to 3 1/2 cups.


----------



## AdrianVall

Odin is 14 weeks old, and weighed 30 lbs. as of Thursday. He still seems to be a bit on the skinny side too. I really wonder how big he'll be.


----------



## zoey2010

Zoey is 5 months old and weighs 45lbs.


----------



## BoscoDog

I rescued Bosco from the local shelter two months ago. He was 7mos old then and weighed 60 lbs. He is now 9 mos old and weighs 73lbs. Vet has told me to expect him to reach 90-95lbs, if not more.


----------



## lrodptl

Fritz was 82 pounds at 7 months and is now 85 pounds at 9.5 months. Mom was 75 and Dad was 88 so I'm guessing he's near his full size.


----------



## ba1614

Abby was 68lbs at 6 months, and I'm guessing now at 7 1/2 months that she's about 75-80.


----------



## blackviolet

Our vet said Godric was big for his age, but he isn't! He's 9.5 weeks, and only 10.3lbs.


----------



## veeds35

legend just turned 6 mo and he is 68lbs we just got back from the vet and we are going through pano right now and Im sure its because he has grown so quickly hes already 10lbs heavier than my 1.5yr old female


----------



## jakeandrenee

Jake is going to be 5 months on the 12th of July and last weighed in at 53 pounds....


----------



## VChurch

Minna is 12 pounds at 10 weeks old.
She's gained 6 pounds over the past two weeks!


----------



## Justin0406

What should a 12 week old male gsd weigh... He was 18lbs at his doc visit at 10 weeks...


----------



## Justin0406

Hey Jake... Do they gain that much weight during the 3-5 month period... that's would be double the size on my dog during the first 3 months... lol - I like they puppy stage and being able to pick him up...


----------



## JKlatsky

I would say on average that GSD puppies gain about 10 lbs a month- at least that's pretty much the rule my dogs have always followed. Tag was about 17lbs at 8 weeks and was 47lbs at 5 months. So yeah, in the first couple of months they about double. And then they about double again to hit their full adult weight. I'm expecting Tag to mature to about 80lbs.


----------



## MarcusH

Panzer is around 57lbs and Jager is 54lbs. They both turned 6 months on the 4th.


----------



## White German Shepherd

Mu current guy is 15 Pounds at 8 Weeks


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY

Mia is just days under 4 months and she is 42 pounds. Her father is 119 pounds and not over standard and not fat. He is W/G.


----------



## Rally

30lbs @ 15 weeks


----------



## blackviolet

Well, Godric is gaining a bit, but I guess still on the small side. He'll be 11 weeks tomorrow and weighs about 15.5lbs.


----------



## Mr.Wyatt

wyatt just turned seven months at 6 months he was 65lbs he looks atleast 70lbs now


----------



## Shadow's mum

At 12 weeks Shadow weighed 31pounds 
Now at 8 months she weighs 81.4 pounds


----------



## Namara

At just over 9 months, my dog was 90 pounds (that was when we got him neutered, when they weighed him for the operation). He'll be a year old this month and is about the same. He's about 27-28 inches high at the shoulders, and has a girth of about 35 inches (bought a medium-sized backpack for him because that's what I heard fits most GSDs, and it just fit around his chest with the straps all the way out. Exchanged it for a large... lol ). 

I'm pretty sure he's done growing in terms of overall size, but I know he's going to fill out a bit more.


----------



## koda00

Ryker, 5 months weighed in at 44.8 lbs.


----------



## VChurch

Too Small. Although she had some tummy issues recently so we think that's the problem.
11 weeks and 12.5 pounds.


----------



## paulag1955

Shasta is 11 weeks and weighs 17.5 pounds. She's on the thin side but the vet said she's thin in a good way.


----------



## AdrianVall

Odin is 16 weeks and 34 lbs.  Sounds pretty average from what I've been seeing.


----------



## Zoeys mom

Zoe is 8 months and at the 85-90lb. mark- she's a big girl but I think she is starting to slow down. Her Dad is 110 and mom 75 so I guess as long as she stays close to this weight we are good.


----------



## Helly

Jasper is 8 weeks and 18 pounds...I think Jackson was 13 pounds at that age.


----------



## Jason L

Ike is 81lbs today. 10 1/2 months. Hoping that he stays under 90 when fully grown ... Don't really need a tank.


----------



## JazzNScout

Layla is 26 lbs at 12 weeks  Jasmine wavered around 65 - 70 lbs. 80 - 85# was a good weight for Morgan, although she was much more at one time.


----------



## Dawn

My female is a year old and is only 64lbs and to me she is to thin but everyone I see says she is fine. I would love another 5 lbs on her.
She eats great! Her stool is fine. And I take her to work reguarly and weigh her and hope she has gained something. I am hoping come the fall when this blasted heat leaves to put some muscle on her. She eats BB chicken and rice dry with a 1/2 can of BB wet mixed in with a handful of BB dry puppy food added.
Drives me nuts..lol
Any suggestions?


----------



## blackviolet

He's exactly three months today (13 weeks on the nose), and is 23.8lbs. Just figured I'd update.


----------



## jakeandrenee

My update is Jake 5.5 months 60.2 pounds


----------



## paulag1955

blackviolet said:


> He's exactly three months today (13 weeks on the nose), and is 23.8lbs. Just figured I'd update.


Shasta will be 3 months day after tomorrow...I think I'll take her up to the vet and weigh her.


----------



## blackviolet

paulag1955 said:


> Shasta will be 3 months day after tomorrow...I think I'll take her up to the vet and weigh her.


She's probably more than that. Godric seems to be one of the smallest on here.


----------



## paulag1955

blackviolet said:


> She's probably more than that. Godric seems to be one of the smallest on here.


She was only 17.5 at 10 weeks, so maybe not.


----------



## mjbgsd

Ares2010 said:


> I am curious to see how much your puppies weigh. Ares is 70lbs and almost 7 months. Oddly I looked up what the breed standard is and a growth chart. it said that at 12 months they should weigh around 76 lbs (male) 64 lbs (female). This doesn't seem right. There is no way he will only gain 6 lbs between now and 12 months. Boy o Boy. Can an overly large GSD not be in shows if they are not a certain weight? When do they stop growing?


The "american" rings are full of oversized GSDs. This past week I show'd Akbar who is 26.5" 86lbs and looked SMALL... I wished they would measure the dogs before entering the ring, of course I show Akbar for fun, not for breeding.


----------



## treemedic

Heike was 7.5lbs at 7wks and is now 18lbs at 12wks. She is growing like a weed!


----------



## KMSlemons

Mgelika is 6 1/2 months and weighed 77.9 pounds at the vet a week ago. If his weight gain goes according to his norm, I'd guess he's at about 82 pounds now. He's not overweight at all, either - just full of muscle.


----------



## Taylor

ok. So according to his vet papers that I do have (called the former vet and they faxed them) Strider was 27.70lbs at 10 weeks. At 13 weeks was 35.50lbs. He is a big boy. He is 19 weeks tomorrow. He goes to the vet Satruday. Hes atleast 45lbs or a lil more.


----------



## spyla

Shadow is 13 months and weights 93 LBS, he is long and tall, so still looks like he is on the thinner side.


----------



## Whitedog404

Dexter, also about 5.5 months old and weighed in this week at 56 pounds. He's lean but not skinny, and with the stifling hot weather, he's not overly interested in his food. I have to coax him to eat more than half. OK, I confess that I was a bit worried so I gave him about a 6- ounce piece of frozen raw sirloin two days in a row. He was very happy.


----------



## paulag1955

To celebrate Shasta's 3 month birthday, I took her to the vet today and weighed her. 13 weeks, 25.8 pounds.


----------



## Taylor

ok, we went to the vet today. Strider is exactly 50lbs at 19 weeks old. his dob is 3-23-10.


----------



## Miller

Linden is 13 weeks and 29.2 lbs!


----------



## manb1

Bruin weighs 50 lbs at 4 months. His father is not a big dog, so Bruin may slow his growth. His legs are quite heavy (bone size), but otherwise he's a lean machine.


----------



## rbirrd_97

Maya is 7 months and she weighs 52 lbs
Max is 8 weeks and his weight is 15.5 lbs


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler

*Blitz and His Growth Weekly Since 8 Weeks Old*

8 Weeks- 11.4 lbs Gain / 10" @ Wither 9 Weeks- 15.0 lbs /3.6 / 11" 10Weeks-18.0 lbs /3.0 13" 11Weeks-21.4 lbs /3.4 / 15" 12Weeks-25.2 lbs /3.8 / 17" 13Weeks-29.2 lbs /4.0 / 18" 14Weeks-31.4 lbs /2.2 / 19" 15Weeks-36.2 lbs /4.8 / 19.5" 16Weeks-39.4 lbs /3.2 / 20" 17Weeks-43.2 lbs /3.8 / 20.5" 18Weeks-47.2 lbs /4.0 / 21" Blitz has averaged 3.58 lbs per week in weight gain and was growing at 2" a week in height between the 9 thru 12th week  I don't give much thought to the GSD growth weights as the chart suggests. All dogs will grow at their own rate, genetics & many variables come into play. Like they say , you should be able to feel his ribcage but not see it. Blitz looks to be in perfect shape and weight for his frame and he started out on the underweight size as far as the chart was concerned so for what its worth here is my baby boys history. Hope this helps . PS Blitz is on a Raw Diet


----------



## juhealy

*Graph of weights on this post*

Sorry, I am a geeky engineer and wanted to see all of the weights vs. the ages on this post.

Posted in case anyone else wants to see it too. Pretty linear up through about 5 or 6 months.


----------



## VegasResident

12.8 at 8 weeks old. Male.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

34 pounds at 16 weeks


----------



## Milea

Tazor is now 4 months and is 59.8, both parents are large, not sure where he will stop.


----------



## unloader

My boy is 43lbs a few days shy of 22 weeks. Dam 65lbs; Sire 90lbs;


----------



## snake2k

Thunder is 12 weeks and weighed in yesterday at 31.60lbs.


----------



## squerly

Rex @ 8 Weeks, 12.4 LBS


----------



## ngarza

Eko at 9 weeks - 18.5lbs


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler

*Blitz Update*

BLITZ at 20 weeks - 53.0 Lbs / 21.5" Tall @ Wither


----------



## reagansmom

Reagan at 4 months, 35 lbs (father was 110 and mother was 75)


----------



## VegasResident

Now at 9 weeks. 15 pounds. That is up 2.2 in one week


----------



## jakeandrenee

Jake as of yesterday
66.7 pounds
25.5 inches
6 months


----------



## exkalibur

Chief, 6 months today, 75 lbs. Had to put him on the scale 2 nights ago during an emergency trip to the vet......


----------



## JazminsMomSami

Jazmin is 9 months old and about 42 pounds. Everyone says im so lucky to have a mini shepherd hahah. She is very proportionate and beautiful. Shes quick!


----------



## armymp1014

ava is 13 weeks and like 21lbs. the vet said she was perfect. i dont know about that but she looks good.


----------



## koda00

Ryker update: 26 weeks (6 1/2 months) 55 lbs.


----------



## chevysmom

At 8 weeks, Leilah weighed in at just an ounce under 13 pounds.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Jake
6 months
68 pounds


----------



## NarysDad

I think it all depends on the lines you have that will determine what size your pup will weigh when they are a year old. Such as how thick boned they are is a good example. Some lines are smaller than others.


----------



## Miller

Linden is now 17 weeks old (4 mos)and this morning she was 39 lbs. She is very large boned and long, but not super tall yet. I expect she will grow quite a bit in the next 4 months!


----------



## ngarza

Eko - 11 weeks - 28lbs

I have a feeling she is going to be a big girl.


----------



## gsd_lover

Tia (female) at 14 weeks
30 lbs., 16 inches tall

Will post after next vet visit....


----------



## crazyiris

rocky at 9 1/2 weeks he was 11lbs at his first vet visit
now at 12 1/2 weeks his 28lbs second vet visit today...


----------



## blackviolet

Godric is 17 weeks today, and weighs 35lbs.


----------



## ccl16rt

My puppy **** is almost 6 months and 50 lbs....


----------



## KZoppa

paulag1955 said:


> She was only 17.5 at 10 weeks, so maybe not.


 
My Shasta weighed in at 27.2 lbs at her vet check this past tuesday. After seeing some of the other weights at 4 months, i'm actually a little diappointed honestly. I had hoped she'd gained more than she had. She certainly feels like she's gained a great deal more! and she's a slim little girl!


----------



## Miikkas mom

Boy, from what I’ve been reading in this thread, Mikka must be a small GSD. She doesn’t look small to me but everyone else’s dogs weigh a lot more than she does! 

Since it’s been a few months since I’ve weighed her, Mikka and I walked to the vet’s office last night so I could get an updated weight on her. She weighs 62.3 pounds and she’ll be 11-months on September 4th.


----------



## KZoppa

Miikkas mom said:


> Boy, from what I’ve been reading in this thread, Mikka must be a small GSD. She doesn’t look small to me but everyone else’s dogs weigh a lot more than she does!
> 
> Since it’s been a few months since I’ve weighed her, Mikka and I walked to the vet’s office last night so I could get an updated weight on her. She weighs 62.3 pounds and she’ll be 11-months on September 4th.


 
for almost a year old, she sounds like she's doing perfect. My one year old female weighs about 65 lbs and she's a pretty good sized girl to me but i've had people tell me she looks smaller than she should be. She's healthy and happy and a decent size for a GSD so i'm content. We're hoping our 4 month old pup weighs closer to her dads weight of 100+ lbs though but currently her weight isn't suggesting she'll be anywhere close.


----------



## Runswithdogs

Miikkas mom said:


> Boy, from what I’ve been reading in this thread, Mikka must be a small GSD. She doesn’t look small to me but everyone else’s dogs weigh a lot more than she does!
> 
> Since it’s been a few months since I’ve weighed her, Mikka and I walked to the vet’s office last night so I could get an updated weight on her. She weighs 62.3 pounds and she’ll be 11-months on September 4th.



Mikka looks to be a perfect size to me! Regen is 16 months now and is between 62-65 pounds. She needs to gain a little, but I doubt she'll be over 75 pounds, fully filled out.


----------



## Konotashi

My puppy is a monstrous... 4 lbs. 

Hey, you didn't specify what breed. xD


----------



## DJEtzel

Fraggle is now 78lbs and lean at 12 months old.


----------



## jaggirl47

I took Leyna in today just for weight. She is 10 weeks, 2 days and weighed in at 21.5 lbs.


----------



## unloader

Remy just weighed in at 47lbs at exactly 24weeks.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Cisco was 38 pounds today at 20 weeks old.


----------



## bellamia

mia is just under 80 pounds and she is 19mnths old. my vet keeps wanting her to loose weight but she is LEAN and longish! her genetics maybe, she is a west grmn showilne and her dad was lean but heavy and mom same. have seen both. grandfthr who has won tittles is a mini lion, not fat at all but yall know what i mean. she can't loose wt unless i starve her and shes not a great eater! i don't know what to say to the vet ( who btw doesn't have any pets!)


----------



## VegasResident

12 weeks now and 19 pounds


----------



## Justin0406

My dog weighed in at 17lb when we got him (first vet visit at 2 months old)... 
30lbs on his second visit (one month later) and 43lbs on his recent and last of the three series of shots... 4.5 months old...
He's averaging 13 a month... I think he's skinny but the vet say he looks fine and that they do not want too much weight on his growing joints...
He loves going to the vet and they are crazy about him...


----------



## blackviolet

He was 39lbs at 19 weeks.


----------



## crazyiris

Just took him in today for his last parvo shot and rabies shot!....

He was 28.7lbs on 8/23 and today he weight in at 39.3 lbs. His 4 months and 5 days old.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Jake
7 months
74.2 pounds


----------



## jaggirl47

Leyna 13 weeks

At 12 weeks
25.9lbs
16" (I think. She refused to stay still)


----------



## KZoppa

Shasta had her last puppy visit this past wednesday.... she's a little under 5 months old and weighed in at 47.6 lbs.


----------



## lauren_b_d

I took Hugo to the vet and he weighs 20lbs at 12 weeks.


----------



## Rosa

Hachi is 15.1kgs which makes him 33.2lbs at 15 weeks

Roku is 5.3kgs which makes him 11.7lbs and he is just turned 11 weeks today


----------



## unloader

55.5lbs at 27weeks (~6.75 months)

I guess my guy is going to be on the smaller side?

Dam 65lbs - Sire 90lbs


----------



## nickamber

13 weeks 30 pounds.


----------



## VegasResident

8 weeks old: 12.8 pounds
12 weeks old: 19.5 pounds
14.5 weeks old: 27.5 pounds

So that is about 7 pounds in first month we had him and then 8 more pounds in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Taylor

Strider is now 61lbs. He is just 6 months old tomorrow.


----------



## liv

Kokoda is 18 months and about 65 lbs - she still has a bit of filling out to do, but I'm guessing she won't be more than 75 lbs. Onyx (male), who we're going to foster in a couple of weeks (from the same breeder) is 12 months and 85 - 90 lbs. Kokoda is much more agile and way faster! Onyx is DDR/Belgium lines and Kokoda is DDR/Czech.


----------



## paulag1955

Shasta used to be one of the lighter puppies for her age, but I think she's catching up. Just had her to the vet yesterday and she was 47.5 pounds at 21 weeks. The breeder thought she'd be around 80 pounds. I didn't used to think she'd get that big but now I'm not so sure. The vet thinks she's going to be big.


----------



## mssandslinger

zero is 5 months and weighs about 45 lbs


----------



## jaggirl47

Leyna
18w 3d
40.3lbs
21 1/4 in


----------



## 48496

Jackie is four months and five days old and weighs 33 lbs.


----------



## koda00

koda00 said:


> Ryker, 5 months weighed in at 44.8 lbs.


 update: just weighed in at 71.4 lbs at 8 months old


----------



## Cluemanti

7 mos - 67lbs...so far so good.


----------



## btaylor19

Raider is 4 month and 44lbs


----------



## kimi

Jackson is 8 months and 66lbs.. Codi is 9 years old and weights about 75lbs.


----------



## RogueRed26

Texas is 6 months old and weighs 40 lbs. She is on the small side; I foretell a petite girl.


----------



## HeyJude

My pup, who remains nameless... is only 10.5lbs at 8 weeks old. He is still very thin and doesn't eat very much. Vet says he is doing fine?


----------



## jaggirl47

Leyna
1 week shy of 8 months (7months 3 weeks)
53.3lbs
21.75in


----------



## JanaeUlva

RogueRed26 said:


> Texas is 6 months old and weighs 40 lbs. She is on the small side; I foretell a petite girl.


Minka was about 44 lbs at 6 months and is 51 lbs now at 9 mos. I too foretell my girl will be on the smaller side. However, I will love her no matter her stature


----------



## knightman33

TJ and Bella just turned 6 months TJ is 72lbs and Bella is 64lbs. They dont look fat to me. the pic is at 5 months


----------



## koda00

i dont know when you consider your puppy not a puppy any more.... but i'll post: 6 days shy of his 1st. birthday... Ryker is weighing in at 75.6 lbs.
(i still consider him my puppy:wub


----------



## Justin0406

Justin is now 10 months old and weigh in at 83lbs. He's getting wider and muscular... His doctor think he will put on 12-18 more pounds before he is done.


----------



## GeorgiaJason

Georgia was 6 months at her last weigh in and was 55lbs


----------



## Otto's Family

Otto turned 6 Months on Feb. 13th and he weighed 65 lbs.


----------



## Onyx Dragon

Mine just put on 4 lbs in the last week and is up to 23 lbs now at 3 and 1/2 months.


----------



## momtoshadow

Shadow is 4 months old, and weighs 25lbs. She was only 7lbs when she came home at 10 weeks old.


----------



## bruiser

*Re: Bruiser*

My 'bruiser' is 3 mos. old and weighs in at 26 pounds. He really goes through the food but I he's still lean like I think he should be.


----------



## suzzyq01

*Sonar*

Sonar is 10 months and is 70lbs very lean and furry, looks much heavier than he is. Massive paws he will prob be between 90-100lbs when he's full grown.

Photo below is:
Sonar (10 months 70lbs) and Onyx (5 year old Siberian Husky 70lbs)

and the paws....I think he is part moose.


----------



## SouthernNdN

Just weighd my girl today, she is just over 42 lbs at 5.5 months.


----------



## Tammy GSD

Sheva is 39 pounds 3 ounces @ 17 weeks and 3 days of age.


----------



## zeus von entringer staal

Zeus is 90lbs at 10 months. I hope he does not grow to much more, I don't want him to get HD issues down the road. The vet said he is not overweight but has good muscle and tone for his age.


----------



## London's Mom

London is 90# at 2 y/o and I believe he has been at that wieght for a year now. He is very tall and long so people always tell me he looks skinny. But I like the face that he is lean, it is better on his joints.


----------



## HeyJude

Had to weigh Harley for his worming yesterday, he is up to 14lbs! He is 9 weeks old, and is finally gaining a few pounds. I'm praying that once we get rid of the parasites we will have a healthy boy. He was 8lbs when I got him at 7 weeks, so that is 6lbs in two weeks. Good food and good loving, that will make them grow. What is the average weight gain a week for a young puppy? I looked that answer up myself, he should be gaining about 5lbs a week. He is still not eating enough, maybe once he is parasite free...


----------



## lanaw13

Osa (AKA Monster) weighs 27 lbs at 11 weeks…..!!:shocked:


----------



## LijhaPup

Lijha is almost four months and is 34lbs. She is pretty lean also, not fat at all and growing like crazy!


----------



## Superrodris

Hamlet is 15 weeks and weight 28lbs :S he does sound quite skinny for what I've been reading here, but he looks OK and very muscular. Dunno :S


----------



## koda00

koda00 said:


> i dont know when you consider your puppy not a puppy any more.... but i'll post: 6 days shy of his 1st. birthday... Ryker is weighing in at 75.6 lbs.
> (i still consider him my puppy:wub


 update: 1st birthday 2/20/11 77.0 lbs:wub:


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Not sure whos scale is broken... but Cullen is 14 months, and when weighed at home doing the hold the dog thing ( My hubby did it, as I cannot hoist Cullen like that) at 12 months, he was 97 pounds... he looks BIGGER now, more active though... and the other day the vet wayed him for me when we took the pup in, and it says 82 pounds... either way.. he's big


----------



## SARAHSMITH

Zeppelin is 6 months old and he weighs 67 lbs.


----------



## koda00

zeus von entringer staal said:


> Zeus is 90lbs at 10 months. I hope he does not grow to much more, I don't want him to get HD issues down the road. The vet said he is not overweight but has good muscle and tone for his age.


 
Watch his knees... My Koda (male) 125 lbs. 2 cruciate repairs  not fat ,just very tall and long GSD American lines.


----------



## Kola_2010

Kola is 13 weeks and we weighed her about 4 days ago.. she was at 17lbs


----------



## jrod

Baron is 12 wks and the Vet weighed him at 26lbs this past Monday.

His daddy is a big boy at 105lbs and slightly over 27" tall, not fat or over weight looking either.


----------



## Nana

Wow. Molly went from:
2 months @ 16 lbs to:
3 1/2 months @ 37 lbs.

She is not fat at all!! I thought it was a CRAZY weight gain, now it seems I was right!!

What now? How can you tell how big they will be? 

Thanks!


----------



## Emoore

Kopper weighed 16.5lb at his 10 week checkup!


----------



## Emoore

Nana said:


> What now? How can you tell how big they will be?
> 
> Thanks!


You can't really tell by looking at their size as puppies. The best way to get an idea of their adult size is to look at the parents.


----------



## lizzyjo

Ruger is 11 1/2 weeks and weighs 30 pounds. his sire was a big dog and mom was large to average....dont know but I think hes going to be a big boy.


----------



## DolphinGirl

At 7 mo he weighed in at 59lbs


----------



## PaddyD

smyke said:


> Fanta is 63lbs at 8 months. her mother was 75-80 so hopefully our girl stops there too.


Abby was 60 pounds at 8 months (see album), she is now 66 pounds at 20 months. She only grew 1/2 inch since then.


----------



## HeyJude

Emoore said:


> Kopper weighed 16.5lb at his 10 week checkup!


Kopper and Harley weigh the same! Harley is almost 17lbs at 10 weeks.


----------



## debbiecoyne

Bandit weighed 55 pounds at his 4 month old vet check.


----------



## Bleu

Bleu is 6 months and 54 lbs.


----------



## cassadee7

Saber was 26 pounds at her 15 week vet visit.


----------



## Kola_2010

My pup is 17.4lbs at almost 14 weeks


----------



## Cree

Cree weighed in at 25.2 pounds at 10 weeks. Mom and Dad are both good size, she will probably end up about 90lbs. At least that is my guess


----------



## BluePaws

How much do 'lines' matter, when it comes to growth height/weight, do y'all think? Working lines vs show lines ... just curious!


----------



## MrsMiaW

Thor is 7 months old and he is 70 lbs. His parents are both very solid dogs, not overweight at all, but they definitely have that stockier look that you get with the DDR lines.


----------



## Emoore

Kopper is 14 weeks old and weighs 30lb!


----------



## Holmeshx2

Jinx was weighed right around 18 weeks (a few days past 4 months) and she was 41.6 lbs. At about 15.5 weeks she was 32.5 lbs Didn't read the entire thread but did see someone question working vs show so just for the record she is working line.


----------



## Rowan

Rowan will be 16 weeks on Saturday and yesterday at the vet he was at 48 pounds.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

ACE
9 months
79 lbs


----------



## LijhaPup

Lijha weighed in yesterday at 45lbs at a week shy of five months old.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Odin was almost 22 lbs. at his 11 week check up. Don't know what he weighs now, I'd probably swing by the Vet's office tonight and weigh him (thankfully, the Vet's office is literally just down the road from our house). I want to know how much he weighs at 12 weeks.


----------



## lanaw13

Osa is 16 weeks old today and weighs 42 lbs. In the last week or two she has gone from a puppy body, to a mini dog body… long and lanky. We woke up one day and said, "wow where did the puppy go? Who's dog is this? LOL


----------



## Rossbar

5 month old, working line female 49 lbs.


----------



## bruiser

Bruiser is 4 mos old and weighs 50 lbs.


----------



## CuriousKira

Kira came home at 8 weeks and she was 11 pounds. At 9 weeks she was 14.5 and I'm guessing she's gained another 5-6 pounds since then. We have a vet appt on 4/15, she will be 12 weeks and I can't wait to see where she's at.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Odin was 25 lbs. last Friday- 12 weeks old.


----------



## rjThor

Our puppy Thor weight in at 37lbs. at 4 months. Healthy, beautiful shiny black coat.


----------



## HeyJude

Harley has finally reached the 30# mark at almost 15 weeks old. I know he is small, but he is my big boy! Does anyone know how accurate those weight charts are? Anyone else have a male puppy that is the size of a female?


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Just had the puppies at the vet last night for the their 8wk exams. All are 15lbs. Mom is within the standard for height at 23" and she is comfortable at 72 lbs.


----------



## HeyJude

bruiser said:


> Bruiser is 4 mos old and weighs 50 lbs.


Yep, he is a Bruiser!


----------



## Dainerra

30.5 lbs today.. right around 21 inches at the shoulder, assuming I measured correctly and factoring in that he wouldn't hold still! lol

He was 15 weeks on Sunday


----------



## gracieGSD

Female 70lbs @ 9 Mos. Dam was 75 sire was 80...and this makes no sense to me. Wonder if I should have some questions for the breeder. I don't want Gracie to be too big, out last GSD was 110, and he was huge!


----------



## VDAL

16 weeks and 32 lbs


----------



## JPF

HeyJude said:


> Harley has finally reached the 30# mark at almost 15 weeks old. I know he is small, but he is my big boy! Does anyone know how accurate those weight charts are? Anyone else have a male puppy that is the size of a female?


 
Don't worry about the weight charts...our Enzo was only a bit over 25# at 14 weeks although he seems to have gone on a growth spurt in the last week (will be 15 weeks on thursday). Im expecting he may be 30 pounds by then. He started off small (a litter of 12), but gained more than 15 pounds in his first month. Every puppy grows differently. Look at the parents and you'll have a good idea. Enzo's dad was almost 90 and mom around 75.


----------



## bruiser

HeyJude said:


> Harley has finally reached the 30# mark at almost 15 weeks old. I know he is small, but he is my big boy! Does anyone know how accurate those weight charts are? Anyone else have a male puppy that is the size of a female?


Harley is so cute  what a sweetie!!!

Bruiser isn't even fat, he's actually very lean and the vet said really healthy and isn't growing to fast. His dame and sire where both about 115-120 lbs. and really healthy. There goes the food bill...


----------



## HeyJude

bruiser said:


> Harley is so cute  what a sweetie!!!
> 
> Bruiser isn't even fat, he's actually very lean and the vet said really healthy and isn't growing to fast. His dame and sire where both about 115-120 lbs. and really healthy. There goes the food bill...


He is a big boy! I don't think Harley will be very big, I'll be happy if he reaches 65lbs, but I'm not gonna hold my breath. Mom and Dad were average size. I have a hard enough time training him at 30lbs can't imagine if he were any bigger! He is a good size for an old person with arthritis like me!


----------



## lanaw13

Osa is like Bruiser… 45 lbs at 4 months. She is very lean and athletic….. Gonna be a big girl….


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Killian is 8 months and 75 lbs. He is very lean right now. Has never really looked like a heavy weight.... <3


----------



## Infinite

My pup weighs roughly 52lb at 5 months 21 days. His parents were 70-80, should I expect him to be the same size?


----------



## lizzyjo

second post.....ruger weighed in at 48.8 lbs. his birthday is dec.1,2010. weighed him on april 1st.


----------



## jprice103

Cheyenne was 33 lbs at her checkup last week - at 14 weeks. Her mom was on the small side, but her father was huge!! Wonder which one she'll take after or if she'll be somewhere in between.


----------



## SamTheDog

My pup Sam had his vet visit yesterday. He was 10 weeks yesterday and weighs 22.5 lbs. Sound about right?


----------



## Emoore

Kopper is 40lb at 18 weeks.


----------



## jrod

Just had Baron at the Vet this past Saturday which would put him about 19 1/2 weeks old and he weighed in at 48lbs.


----------



## jprice103

Cheyenne was at the vet on Monday...and weighed 41lbs at 17 weeks exactly.


----------



## Vrettasta

My boy is 8mo, 1.5wks and hovering around 81-83 lbs. His weight gaining has leveled out a lot the past few months.


----------



## Witz

SamTheDog said:


> My pup Sam had his vet visit yesterday. He was 10 weeks yesterday and weighs 22.5 lbs. Sound about right?


Went to the Vet just to visit on Monday, 9 weeks old Sunday and he was 20 lbs. At this point he is putting on about 3-4 pounds per week. So, it sounds like yours is in the ballpark as compared to mine.


----------



## stephkayjay

My Cyrus is 5 months old, 60 lbs. Vet said very normal!


----------



## evybear15

Baxter will be 7 months on 4/27 and currently weighs 65lbs and is about 24" at the shoulder. However, he's a little on the thin 'n bony side as he's recovering from having some issues with diarrhea.


----------



## LijhaPup

Lijha is now almost six months old and 53lbs. 24" at the shoulder also. Her growth is starting to slow down lately.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

17 weeks, 40 lbs.


----------



## koda00

Zorro: 15 wks 26.6 lbs
Ryker: 14 months 76.8 lbs


----------



## mainegsd

Thor turned 10 months on the 29th of April and weighs in at 81.3lbs. he now outweighs his 5 year old brother by 2 pounds...oh, and he's 26" at the withers...


----------



## Klamari

Last Wednesday, Rayne was 17 pounds at 10 weeks


----------



## sportsman1539

Sammie 5 months old tomorrow- 43 lbs 21.5" tall


----------



## sportsman1539

sportsman1539 said:


> Sammie 5 months old tomorrow- 43 lbs 21.5" tall


 
Might as well add a pic too.


----------



## BGSD

Klamari said:


> Last Wednesday, Rayne was 17 pounds at 10 weeks


That was the exact weight of mine at 10 weeks. Mine is now 31 pounds at 4 months.


----------



## Texas_Eva

At 10 weeks Eva weighed 10lbs, not sure now at 12 weeks. Shes been battling parasites since I got her at 8 weeks. Vet said she has a good muscular shape. I'm ready to be over these parasites so I can see who my pup really is.


----------



## marielrowland

My 6 month old Gertie weighs 57 lbs. She gained 2 lbs in past week or so.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

Ares2010 said:


> Ares is not either. I just seems from what I have read on ppls posts that their GSD gets bigger then the norm. Don't get me wrong, I like bigger dogs. I Just always thought the norm was for them to get around 100 for males and then I read that the standard is around 80. I think the bigger the better as long as it is healthy weight and does not cause health problems. Besides it is more to love on. : )


To make a statement such as, "the bigger, the better" on this forum is a big no-no here. However, when we selected our GSD, we chose the biggest dog out of the litter, his paws where huge. And believe me he grew into them, he weighs 115 now at 2 years old. We have no intention of showing him or anything else, he is just our pet. An excellent watch dog. We love our big boy. Yesterday a lady pulled her car over to the curb when I was out with him on a walk and said, That is the biggest German Shepherd I have ever saw! Initially I just stared at her because after reading comments on this forum, I wasn't sure if she meant that as an insult, but then she went on to say, And the most beautiful one I have ever saw to. I am not saying that bigger is better, and no he is not in the breed standards, but he is an AKC German Shepherd and he owns my heart!


----------



## Kissyperry

Grizz, male- 16 weeks 39lbs.


----------



## rjThor

At 5 months and 2 weeks, our Thor is at 52lbs., he's very active, and eat's alot, we feed him SOLID GOLD wolf cub.


----------



## Bellagrace

Bella 7 months 55 lbs.


----------



## Rodeo.

Rodeo is about 32 pounds at a little over 5 months. She's a little on the small side but perfectly healthy.


----------



## HeyJude

Wow, Harley has gone thru a growth spurt! He is 52lbs at 5 months. He was such a pee wee, he is growing up to be a big boy!


----------



## Sulamk

Xara Female 19 weeks 39lbs


----------



## BGSD

5 months - 38 lbs. But the vet told me that he's a bit underweight, so I might start feeding him even more than I do now.


----------



## Dainerra

Singe just weighed in last Tues at 48.9 lbs. He is 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Witz

Just went to the Vet and Pax weighs 33lbs @ 14 weeks.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

48 lbs. at 20 weeks.


----------



## bruiser

Just went to the vet the other day and 'bruiser' is 66.5 lbs. at 6 mos. He's not heavy at all in fact he's just lean. His mom and dad were about 125 lbs. and they are quite lean also for their weight. I guess he's just going to be a big dog


----------



## yuricamp

I weighed Kona at 7.5 weeks and he was at 10lbs. I wieghed because I thought he was looking really "full" for a pup less than eight weeks old. I was wondering if I had a fatty on my hands!


----------



## lxt890421

Spike weights 43 lbs when 20 weeks


----------



## jaggirl47

Leyna went to the vet today and weighed in at 61.1lbs. She is 11 months, 11 days old. She will actually be going on a bit of a diet because I want her about 3lbs less than she is.


----------



## BestK9GSD

Kimber weighs 50 lbs. and just turned 5 months old last Saturday (5/21).


----------



## Jmeade

Shadow just turned 7 months old today and weighs 45 lbs. I am beginning to think my dog is a runt. Compared to some of your dogs my dog is tiny.


----------



## SamTheDog

Sam is 50 lbs at 19 weeks.


----------



## Klamari

My "little" girl is now 4 months, and she's weighing in at almost 35lbs


----------



## blehmannwa

Havoc is 75 lb.s and 6 months old. He's lean and narrow--but his head is huge! His dad wasn't a giant. I hope that he slows down! He eats about 3 cups a day.


----------



## GeorgiaJason

Georgia (female) 73lbs @ 10 months & Karma (male) 53lbs @ 5 months


----------



## Josh's mom

Josh was 78.1 at 9 mo, he's got to be close to 80 now, he is 10 mo old today. New photo in avatar.


----------



## caurimare

toby is 55 lbs at 5 1/2 months


----------



## Dainerra

blehmannwa said:


> Havoc is 75 lb.s and 6 months old. He's lean and narrow--but his head is huge! His dad wasn't a giant. I hope that he slows down! He eats about 3 cups a day.


holy moly that's a big boy!! Singe is 6 months old and 53.6 lbs.


----------



## koda00

BGSD said:


> 5 months - 38 lbs. But the vet told me that he's a bit underweight, so I might start feeding him even more than I do now.


 
My Zorro is the same weight for the same age. Vet said NOT to increase food, he'll catch up on his own


----------



## blackviolet

At 13 months, Godric is a lean 82lbs. I was amazed. He doesn't look it! He's all young and seems really thin and stuff.


----------



## SamTheDog

Weighed Sam this morning at 20 weeks using my home scale. Weighed myself then got on holding him. 56 lbs. When does the weight gain start slowing down? Has he begun teething too?


----------



## Dooney's Mom

Dooney girl is 4 1/2 months and weighs 55 pounds. I swear i come home from work and she has gained another 5 pounds!


----------



## Sulamk

Xara is 24 weeks, 46 pounds and roughly 22 inches (would not stand still)


----------



## koda00

koda00 said:


> i dont know when you consider your puppy not a puppy any more.... but i'll post: 6 days shy of his 1st. birthday... Ryker is weighing in at 75.6 lbs.
> (i still consider him my puppy:wub


5/27/11 15 months 78.6 lbs.


----------



## koda00

koda00 said:


> Zorro: 15 wks 26.6 lbs
> Ryker: 14 months 76.8 lbs


Zorro 5 mths 51 lbs


----------



## jdh520

2 an a half years at 120 lbs


----------



## BR870

Abbie is 40lbs and 5 months old. She's always been a few lbs under average. If she continues to follow the growth curve she's on, I am thinking 55-60lbs will be her ideal adult weight.


----------



## Witz

Pax was 42lbs @ 16 weeks, 21.5 inches. Seems to gaining 3-5 lbs per week, long and skinny, large bone growth.


----------



## Dooney's Mom

SamTheDog said:


> Weighed Sam this morning at 20 weeks using my home scale. Weighed myself then got on holding him. 56 lbs. When does the weight gain start slowing down? Has he begun teething too?


I asked my vet that same question this weekend--- she said about 8 months is when the growth rate slows down


----------



## LaceyBug

Lacey is 2 days shy of 8 months old and weighs in at 63 lbs.


----------



## BGSD

Just turned 6 months, weighs 55 lbs.


----------



## erich_maya_GSD

17month and 65lb's and 10years 105lb's


----------



## neiltus

15 weeks, 25 lbs


----------



## koda00

koda00 said:


> Zorro 5 mths 51 lbs


Zorro 6 mths 1 wk= 60 lbs:wub:


----------



## robk

10 weeks old 17.2 lbs.


----------



## Bee

16 weeks, and 36.6lb. My pup is a male gsd x weimaraner


----------



## Sierra's Mom

At 8 months and 1 week Sierra is 41lbs. She is GSD/Lab mix.


----------



## saraja87

Milou
11 weeks - 22lbs
12 weeks - 24lbs
13 weeks - 26lbs
14 weeks - 28lbs
15 weeks - 29lbs

Our girl has been exclusively raw fed since we got her and seems to be growing slow and steady, 1-2lbs per week. She's been a bit of a picky eater lately so we've started eating our meals in front of her first and not giving in so I expect her 16 week weight to be up at least 2-3lbs.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

Kaiya:

8 weeks - 11.1 lbs.
11 weeks - 15.8 lbs.
12 weeks - 16.8 lbs.


(and this is AFTER finding out yesterday that she had a tapeworm INFESTATION!! Hopefully she'll gain even more now!)


----------



## wyominggrandma

Holly is 8 1/2 months and weighs 62 lbs.


----------



## kbnrommie02

Rommel started out small (weight) because he was not on a good food and when we got him he had worms. But now, at 10 months he is 88lbs and not an ounce of fat on him. Vet says he will be very large.


----------



## Stella's Mom

My girl weighs about 53 pounds and she is almost 6 months.


----------



## Shrap

My boy is 30lbs at 12 weeks, but too skinny. He's missed a few meals when we've been out so need to up his food again.

Will update again at 14 weeks


----------



## neiltus

Shrap said:


> My boy is 30lbs at 12 weeks, but too skinny. He's missed a few meals when we've been out so need to up his food again.
> 
> Will update again at 14 weeks


30 at 12 weeks is not too skinny!!!!

I have a 4 month old that is not 30 yet!


----------



## kr16

neiltus said:


> 30 at 12 weeks is not too skinny!!!!
> 
> I have a 4 month old that is not 30 yet!


Lol I thought they were kidding. My 16 week old is about 28 pounds and he isnt skinny.


----------



## Ruthie

Grizzly 

At 8 weeks = 17 lbs
At 17 weeks = 39 lbs


----------



## Sajen

18 weeks female, 40 lbs


----------



## Verivus

8 weeks = 19.9 lbs
12 weeks = 29.9 lbs

Growing like a weed without any puppy pudginess. I like my puppies on the thin side.


----------



## idahospud49

Glock is 5 months 2 1/2 weeks (24 1/2 weeks) and 55.8 pounds today. He's currently a little skinny for his height, I think he must have recently had a growth spurt!


----------



## saraja87

saraja87 said:


> Milou
> 11 weeks - 22lbs
> 12 weeks - 24lbs
> 13 weeks - 26lbs
> 14 weeks - 28lbs
> 15 weeks - 29lbs
> 
> Our girl has been exclusively raw fed since we got her and seems to be growing slow and steady, 1-2lbs per week. She's been a bit of a picky eater lately so we've started eating our meals in front of her first and not giving in so I expect her 16 week weight to be up at least 2-3lbs.


16 weeks - 29.5-30lbs 

-_- Stubborn little girl feels SO much heavier than last week but the scale says not.


----------



## k_sep

11 weeks - 17 lbs. She looks fine to me, but I guess she's too skinny?


----------



## tsteves

Kona's weight history!  So far healthy!  

10 Weeks - 15LBS 
13 Weeks - 24LBS
16 Weeks - Will find out at the Vet on 7/26  

Hopefully she grows even with this whole picky eater fiasco.


----------



## gracierose

Kahlua went to the vet today and is 34.5 at 19 weeks.


----------



## Ronda

Saphira weighed in at 35.8lbs the day she turned 17 weeks old...I will admit she's gangly right now, you can see some rib but her hip bones and spine are not protruding so I figure its just an ackward phase...her head and ears are huge, then you have a thin, snake like body, and a tail that doesn't quit its so long.

Ronda


----------



## kgulbranso

Dante' is 5 months old and weighs 62lbs.


----------



## pfitzpa1

10 Weeks 16.8lbs
5 Months 41.6lbs
8 Months 57lbs

Female Black & Tan


----------



## Mfd

11 weeks and weighs 23.2 lbs


----------



## n2gsds

Jenny just turned 6 mos. and weighs 54 lbs. but looks skinnier. She keeps growing long and lean.


----------



## Esoteric

9 weeks 18.3 pounds


----------



## Verivus

15 weeks tomorrow and 40.0 lbs today.  Still skinny as a stick. Growing too fast for my liking...


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

Just left the vet. Kaiya is 14 weeks old and weighs 24 lbs.


----------



## Eiros

Jack = 13 weeks 30.5lbs


----------



## dazedtrucker

Just turned 5 months...49 lbs


----------



## koda00

koda00 said:


> 5/27/11 15 months 78.6 lbs.


Zorro: 4 days shy of 8 mths old, 75.6


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda is 5.5 months and weighs a whopping 70 lbs. I took him the vet last night as I want to keep an eye on his weight. I thought he was 65 lbs.


----------



## Klamari

Klamari said:


> Last Wednesday, Rayne was 17 pounds at 10 weeks


Rayne, now 6 months old: 55-58lb (she wouldn't stand still enough to get exactly accurate)


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

Kaiya - 19 weeks = 33 lbs.


----------



## Eiros

Jack is now 18 weeks and weighs around 39lbs


----------



## jprice103

Cheyenne is 8 months and 65 lbs


----------



## SamTheDog

Sam is 77 lbs at exactly 7 months old!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

*Didn't realize I posted already*


----------



## scuba_bob

15 weeks 31lbs


----------



## LukasGSD

At 7 Months old Jaxon now weighs 60lbs since yesterday.


----------



## Fresh Swag

My boy is going to be 6 months old in a few days and he is 63 pds


----------



## scorpio3

My 4 month old Argon is 32lbs at 4 months. He is closer the weight of a female gsd which is fine with me.


----------



## koda00

koda00 said:


> Zorro: 4 days shy of 8 mths old, 75.6


 
update: Zorro 8.5 mths old 76.5 lbs


----------



## saraja87

*Milou:*
11 weeks - 22lbs
12 weeks - 24lbs
13 weeks - 26lbs
14 weeks - 28lbs
15 weeks - 29lbs
16 weeks - 29.5-30lbs
22 weeks - 35.5lbs
24 weeks - 36.6lbs
26 weeks - 41.2lbs

All of a sudden she started feeling a looooot heavier and low and behold she had gained 5lbs! We haven't increased her food, still 12oz in the morning and 12oz in the evening but she seems to be going through a growth spurt. She's 3 days shy of six months old and we're considering increasing her to 14oz per meal.


----------



## Minoli

Leo is almost 17 weeks, and only 31 lbs. He's a little lean, trying to put more weight on him.


----------



## RMF

Deezul was 30 lbs @ 4 months.


----------



## jesetta_1980

Ravyn is 82 lbs @ 9 months!


----------



## koda00

koda00 said:


> Zorro: 4 days shy of 8 mths old, 75.6


Ryker 19 mths 77 lbs
Zorro 9 mths 78.5 lbs


----------



## Shrap

Dino - 70lbs at 5 and a half months. How HUGE is he going to be!? He's WGSL as well!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda is 6.5 months and weighs 

*cough*

79 lbs.


----------



## Shaina

Versailles is 6 1/2 months and she weighs 48lbs.


----------



## katdog5911

Stella is 16 weeks and weighs 38.5 lbs


----------



## Dainerra

10 months old and 70lbs


----------



## hps

Ritz was 49lbs on 10/03/11 19 weeks. That was the last time she was on a scale. She looks perfect!!!


----------



## Anthony8858

If I'm not mistaken, you can double the pup's weight at 5 months, to get a decent idea of what your pup will way at maturity.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Zefra is 6 months old today and weighs 50lbs.

At 6 months, Stark weighed 64lbs and now at 2.5 years old weighs 87lbs.


----------



## prophecy

FeNyx is 65lbs @ 6months 
Beep is 89lbs @ 4yrs


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Anthony8858 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you can double the pup's weight at 5 months, to get a decent idea of what your pup will way at maturity.


This is a myth.

Stark was 55lbs at 5 months old and a little over 60lbs at 6 months old.... 

if this was true, he would weigh over 100lbs.

Stark, at 2.5 years old (and probably pretty close to being done filling out) only weighs 86-87lbs.


----------



## df1960

Hawkeye was 64lbs at 6 months old and now at 19 months old is 86lbs (very long and lean).


----------



## Anthony8858

elisabeth_00117 said:


> This is a myth.
> 
> Stark was 55lbs at 5 months old and a little over 60lbs at 6 months old....
> 
> if this was true, he would weigh over 100lbs.
> 
> Stark, at 2.5 years old (and probably pretty close to being done filling out) only weighs 86-87lbs.


Darn internet... Ya never know what to believe.


----------



## Lialla

Grom is 5 months today and weighs 48.2 lbs


----------



## iBaman

Sheldon is 40lbs at 4.5 months, and 20 inches tall =3


----------



## hps

Ritz was weight again today, She HATES that scale. 55lb @ 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle

4 months old today and Razzle weighed 34.5 pounds.


----------



## just1nn

*"Large" Male working German line GSD at 13 weeks*

My male GSD from a large (125 lb) sire and 90 lb dame is 23 lbs at 13 weeks (3 months) and has insane food drive. Both of his ears have been up since about 10 weeks, and he still has puppy teeth.

I feed good quality kibble (Acana Grasslands), and measure the amount suggested on the bag. I also take him on a one mile fast walk daily, and give him small treats for obedience training.

He is VERY high energy and will bark for over an hour in the crate with no stimuli. His neck is approx 11.5 inches.

I have met both the sire and dame of the litter, and there were 11 (eleven!) pups, but this one was essentially pick of the litter at 9 weeks (high drive, hard to distract, almost immune to loud noises, black and tan).

Just FYI for others wondering how their pup is developing.

J


----------



## tami97

Shasta will be 10 months on the 17th. Her sire is 135 and dame is 85. She now weighs 78lbs. She lost about 8lbs when she was sick. But in now putting the weight back on since we switch her to vicotors


----------



## saraja87

*Milou:*
11 weeks - 22lbs
12 weeks - 24lbs
13 weeks - 26lbs
14 weeks - 28lbs
15 weeks - 29lbs
16 weeks - 29.5-30lbs
22 weeks - 35.5lbs
24 weeks - 36.6lbs
26 weeks - 41.2lbs
28 weeks - 42.4lbs
30 weeks - 43.6lbs
32 weeks - 43lbs - in heat and sick to her tummy
35 weeks - 45.2lbs

She's still a little thing! Even though she's 12lbs behind the average female weight, everyone still tells me that she's going to be huge -_- Any guestimates on this little lady's adult weight?


----------



## katdog5911

Stella is 55 lbs at 5 months....


----------



## Klamari

Rayne is 9.5 months old and 65lb


----------



## BR870

saraja87 said:


> *Milou:*
> 11 weeks - 22lbs
> 12 weeks - 24lbs
> 13 weeks - 26lbs
> 14 weeks - 28lbs
> 15 weeks - 29lbs
> 16 weeks - 29.5-30lbs
> 22 weeks - 35.5lbs
> 24 weeks - 36.6lbs
> 26 weeks - 41.2lbs
> 28 weeks - 42.4lbs
> 30 weeks - 43.6lbs
> 32 weeks - 43lbs - in heat and sick to her tummy
> 35 weeks - 45.2lbs
> 
> She's still a little thing! Even though she's 12lbs behind the average female weight, everyone still tells me that she's going to be huge -_- Any guestimates on this little lady's adult weight?


Sounds about like Abbie. She was always 10 behind. She is now almost a year and she is 55lbs. She's still a skinny little thing, so she might fill out alittle more. I will be surprised if she ever goes over 60lbs...

Sounds like Milou is about the same. She'll fill out, don't worry...


----------



## BR870

Ezra is 20.8lbs and 8.5 weeks old


----------



## Shaina

8 1/2 months old, 55lbs for my girl. Love my petite little thing!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC

Kaiya is 8 1/2 months old and she also weighs 55 lbs.!!


----------



## Falkosmom

Tybor turned 8 months and weighs 79.5#s.


----------



## DorothyM

Rocky just turned 6 months and is 43 lbs. He's a shrimp lol.


----------



## bianca

Cooper
8 weeks 3.8kgs / 8.3#
9 weeks 5.0kgs / 11#
11 weeks 8.2kgs/18#


----------



## katdog5911

At 6 1/2 months Stella weighs 65.5 lbs.... Little fatty! Actually she is long and lean....


----------



## RocketDog

Weighed Rocket Friday. He will be 7 months on the 15th. He weighed 70.2lbs and is about 24" at the shoulder. 

I'm kind of worried. His hair makes it more difficult to really see his body shape, but I can easily feel his ribs running my hand along his side, and standing over him and holding his fur down (LOL) you can definitely see the narrowing and his hips. He is on Orijen LBP, and has been eating about 3 cups a day, plus training treats. He gets very good exercise averaging throughout the week. 

I don't want him to grow too fast...isn't that a bit on the large side?


----------



## RICO

Rico just turned 6months old, 4 days ago, and probably weighs about 45lbs give or take a little.


----------



## Otus

Reno is 6 1/2 months now. He weighed 75 pounds at 6 months. He's not a fuzzy little pup anymore. 
URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd481/rolraven/?action=view&current=2mon.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## RocketDog

He looks Great!!!!!


----------



## muddypaw

Mine is 9 months old and weighs 65 pounds. She always has been on the lean side due to some parasite issues that are now resolved.


----------



## marbeen

Maxie was just weighed on Saturday. After 9 weeks, he is 22 lbs. I will post pictures tonight.:wild:


----------



## shaybear07

Lucas 19 weeks old at 70 lbs


----------



## SamTheDog

shaybear07 said:


> Lucas 19 weeks old at 70 lbs


70 lbs?


----------



## brandeeno

Nala is 11 weeks yesterday, and is 24.5 pounds. (she was 20 pounds at 9 weeks)


----------



## Barb E

shaybear07 said:


> Lucas 19 weeks old at 70 lbs


I hope one of those is a typo!!!


----------



## shaybear07

He will be 5 months on the 27th. He isnt fat by any means just very stocky.


----------



## shaybear07

Took him the Vets on the 13th of Feb and he was 70 lbs...


----------



## ~<@*JESSICA*@>~

my pup is 4 months and only 25 lbs took him to the vet nothing is wrong with him got him on a grain free large puppy food he seems perfectly healthy but he is small is that by any means normal for him to be that small


----------



## bowsox88

Chance is almost 4 months and is 40lbs


----------



## 1337f0x

9 weeks old 4 days - 10 pounds 13 ounces. 

He had worms making him skinny and small though. Now that they're out of his system, he's healthy and getting some meat on him =)


----------



## Rainer

Rainer is going on 14 weeks and was 30lbs when he was weighed on Tuesday. I wouldn't be surprised if he's put on a couple more pounds already though! He's growing like a weed, he is.


----------



## Maximus's PAPA

Max is 10 weeks old today and is 16.4 lbs


----------



## 1337f0x

1337f0x said:


> 9 weeks old 4 days - 10 pounds 13 ounces.
> 
> He had worms making him skinny and small though. Now that they're out of his system, he's healthy and getting some meat on him =)


I weighed him at my house at 10 weeks 2 days and he was 12 pounds 6 ounces.

Weighed him 3 days later, and he was 13 pounds 6 ounces. I'm so glad he's growing. Those worms took a toll on his size and weight.


----------



## Sevastra

kaiser is 5 1/2 months , a little over 60 pounds, 61 or 63


----------



## Barb E

shaybear07 said:


> Lucas 19 weeks old at 70 lbs


Have you weighed your boy again lately?

Kaos just turned 20 weeks and weighs ~ 42 pounds!


----------



## Sevastra

Does anyone know of a puppy weight and height growth chart by month? I've looked but can't find it..my searching skills must be lacking


----------



## 4score

Sevastra said:


> kaiser is 5 1/2 months , a little over 60 pounds, 61 or 63


Walter is 5.5 months as well and is also around 61+ pounds.


----------



## 1337f0x

13 weeks 3 days - 20 pounds 4 ounces


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Koda stats:

Height: 27 inches
Weight: 88.3 lbs. 

1 year old.


----------



## TaZoR

Just google german shepherd weight and growth chart...it will come up




Sevastra said:


> Does anyone know of a puppy weight and height growth chart by month? I've looked but can't find it..my searching skills must be lacking


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

Yesterday, at 19 weeks and one day (to be precise) Jasmine weighed in at 41 pounds.


----------



## Rainer

Rainer just turned 17 weeks yesterday and I believe he's around 40-41lbs. Last time he was weighed was a week ago and he weighed 39.5lbs...


----------



## Sevastra

TaZoR said:


> Just google german shepherd weight and growth chart...it will come up


 
....oh.
For some reason I was putting something else completely, like it was more complex then that hahaha, thank you.


----------



## Jeven's Tyde

Born 12/15/11

1st Appt 2/1/12 - 8.8 lbs
2nd Appt 2/22/12 - 20.2 lbs
3rd Appt 3/14/12 - 27 lbs


He seems skinny to me. I can feel his ribs, can't really see each individual rib, but I can see the outline of them when I'm looking down at him. And his hip bones as well. He's very lean. Looks like his mother, she was lean and tall.


----------



## Sunflowers

8 weeks: 10 lbs
11 weeks: 16 lbs
14 weeks: 25 lbs :wild:


----------



## childsplay

8 weeks: 14 lbs
12 weeks: 24 lbs
16 weeks: 31 lbs


----------



## Brisco1983

Got Rio weighed at the vet today and he is at 56.5lbs at 19 weeks old!


----------



## Knave

7wks: Approx 12-15 lbs
9wks: 17 lbs
9wks & 4 days: 18.6 lbs

Fen is getting big quick!


----------



## mosul210

Romeo
Latest Stats:

20 Weeks:
63 lbs
23" at the shoulders


----------



## JoMichelle

Winter 

8 weeks - 17.6lb 
13 weeks - 25.7lb 
15 weeks - 34.4lb 
18 weeks - 40lb
24 weeks - 51lb


----------



## ChiliD

ZJ is 10 weeks, 4 days & 20.5 lbs.


----------



## Shade

12 weeks - 20.6 lbs
16 weeks - 30.6 lbs

Both weights were at the vets, the vet tech and I were laughing at how precisely he had gained weight lol


----------



## jprice103

Panzer just got weighed at the vet yesterday. He is 49 lbs at 20 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Bear GSD

Bear is a little over 7 months and weighs 65 lbs.


----------



## TimberGSD2

Milla:

6 weeks 8.2lbs
7 weeks 10.1lbs
8 weeks 12lbs
9 weeks 14lbs
10 weeks 17lbs
11 weeks 18.5lbs
12 weeks 23.5lbs
13 Weeks 25.5lbs
14 weeks 29lbs

Yeah I weigh her every Friday. She went to the vet yesterday and was 31lbs at 14.5 weeks.
​


----------



## vickip9

Boy, I must have a runt or something because my 3 y/o male is only about 70#.


----------



## ladyfreckles

vickip9 said:


> Boy, I must have a runt or something because my 3 y/o male is only about 70#.


That's a perfectly normal weight for a male.


----------



## TaZoR

At 4 days shy of 6 months Tazor was 72.8 lbs ..He is approx 7 1/2 months now and must be in the 80's as he is filling out. He is 27" high.


----------



## mynameisblc

How come my male is 9 months and he only weights 63lbs!!! Why is he such a gir?!?!


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Teddy will be five months old tomorrow, and weighs 39 pounds today.

She's been about four or five pounds under the german shepherd weight chart for the last two months, so if she continues to stay on this track, she would be about 58 to 60 pounds at 12 months. I'll be very happy if she stays on the smaller side!


----------



## Sunflowers

18 weeks, 40 pounds.


----------



## lzver

Jake is 17 weeks and 30 pounds. We had issues with worms and chronic diarrhea for most of April. Now that he's on grain free food, he's thriving and he gained 3.5 kg in 2 weeks.


----------



## Barb E

Kaos - Born 10/31/11
9.5 weeks - 16.7 pounds
14 weeks - 26.6 pounds
15.5 weeks - 29.4 pounds
16 weeks - 30.2 pounds
18 weeks - 35.2 pounds
19 weeks - 39.4 pounds
20 weeks - 41.8 pounds
21 weeks - 44 pounds
22ish weeks - 46.4 pounds (a few days late getting her on the scales)
23 weeks - 48.4 (2 pounds in 4 days!)
24 weeks - 50 pounds
25 weeks - 52.2 pounds
26 weeks - 54.2 pounds
27 weeks - 55.8 pounds
28 weeks - 56.6 pounds
29 weeks - 58.2 pounds
Side note - She's 23ish inches at withers


----------



## marshies

Amaretto is 58 pounds at 9 months old. I hope she doesn't grow much more. I'd like her to stay in the low 60s.


----------



## ladyfreckles

27 weeks, 49.7lbs.


----------



## katdog5911

Stella is 11 months and weighs 80 lbs. What a piggy


----------



## unleashed

Cash is 15 weeks and weighs 48 lbs


----------



## theone29

DeK.O. 11 weeks 19lbs.


----------



## lzver

Jake is 19 weeks and 33 pounds.


----------



## farles83

Harry is 7 months today and 77 pounds, seems to grow every day. His dad was a 62kg or 136 pound Police dog.


----------



## jesetta_1980

@ 16 weeks yeaterday, 33.6 lbs


----------



## Tankin

Tank is 9 months, 76 pounds


----------



## Sunflowers

20 weeks, 54 pounds


----------



## hattifattener

31 kg = 68 lbs at 11 months.
female.


----------



## sjones5254

Abby is 92.5 at 9 months


----------



## TaZoR

Tazor is 88lbs at 8 mos.


----------



## Rocky's mum

Rocky is 10 days short of 5 months and he weighed in today at 52lb (23.6kg)

Very pleased as he had a nasty bout of giardia almost 4 weeks ago and lost some weight.......clearly he's back to health! Bet said he can see and feel ribs, but hes not too thin, just right.

His dad was a big boy and I think Rocky will be too. I'm raising him to be a gentle giant......

I love my boy:wub:


----------



## wyoung2153

96 lbs at 29 months.. not fat either just a big boy, love his size even if it's outside breed standard  He's a big goof ball, his temperment is perfect and I love him :wub:


----------



## dgray

Bella is 10 weeks and 19 lbs


----------



## Barb E

Kaos - Born 10/31/11
9.5 weeks - 16.7 pounds
14 weeks - 26.6 pounds
15.5 weeks - 29.4 pounds
16 weeks - 30.2 pounds
18 weeks - 35.2 pounds
19 weeks - 39.4 pounds
20 weeks - 41.8 pounds
21 weeks - 44 pounds
22ish weeks - 46.4 pounds
23 weeks - 48.4 pounds
24 weeks - 50 pounds
25 weeks - 52.2 pounds
26 weeks - 54.2 pounds
27 weeks - 55.8 pounds
28 weeks - 56.6 pounds
29 weeks - 58.2 pounds
30 weeks - 60.2 pounds
34 1/2 weeks - 64.6 pounds
35 weeks - 66.8 pounds


----------



## lzver

Jake is 42 pounds at 23 weeks. He had a bad case of chronic diarrhea back in April and is finally making up for lost time and quickly gaining weight.


----------



## Saige

*how much does your puppy weigh*

Stella was born on Feb. 29th, 2012 so that makes her 5 months old, but depending on how you calculate it by weeks shes 5 1/2 months old, anyway she weighs 39 lbs. She is quite narrow and trim--she eats about 5 cups pro plan for large breed puppies and some canned innova for puppies too. I think as compared to my other shepherds she is quite small. Any ideas? I might add something about what I'm feeding her--it was what the breeder feed and when I tried to change she would have nothing to do with it. The vet has suggested keeping her on it till she's about a year and then switching over to something I consider more high quality food. I would also add that my other dog, Saige a 3 year old female shepherd, has exocrine pancreatic insufficiency so she needs to be on a grain free diet--I'd love to get them on the same food!


----------



## first_timer

My baby boy Bear is only 33 pounds at 4 months. He self regulates his eating and we exercise for about 3 hours a day. He doesn't look to skinny but I was just wondering if this is a little too small for his age. 

P.S. He had a bad case of Parvo at 6 weeks old if that is relevant 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Grizzpup

Grizzly is 52 lbs. at 17.5 weeks!  Big Boy!


----------



## gaia_bear

Gaia- Female @ 20 weeks 42lbs


----------



## DuketheGSDmom

*Dukes weight*

My monster dog Duke weighs 56 lbs @ 18 weeks. He is not at all fat, I can't keep weight on this dog because he is growing so fast!!! His dad was huge. The vet thinks he will end up being 130-ish lbs when he's done growing. This is my first GSD so I'm really shocked!


----------



## Jparent944

My 8 month old is 76 lbs. slim and trim. Pure muscle


----------



## Kunal Herkal

30 days:- 2.2 kg (4.85 lbs)
5 weeks:- 3.5 kg (7.70 lbs)
6 weeks:- 4.7 kg (10.36 lbs)
7 weeks:- 6 kg (13.22 lbs)
2 months: 7 kg (15.43 lbs)
10 weeks: 8.2 kg (18 lbs)
12 weeks:- 11 kg (24.25 lbs)
13 weeks:- 12 kg (26.45 lbs)
15 weeks:- 14 kg (31 lbs) (now)

Kaiser was on royal canin maxi starter, and is currently on Eukanuba puppy lamb and rice.


----------



## gmcwife1

Nita just got weighed today and she is 6 months old and weighs 46 lbs. She is very long and lanky.


----------



## Bear GSD

I just weighed Bear this past weekend. He was 72 lbs and he will be 10 months old in a couple of days.


----------



## krschua626

My boy is 22 lbs at 10 weeks and sometimes I think he might be skinny.


----------



## KatsMuse

My female is 8 & 1/2 months...right at 50 lbs now.


----------



## Rocky's mum

*Rocky at 7 months*

7 months and 1 week......76lbs (34.5kg):crazy:

He's a big boy, very long.....and almost 26" tall:wild:


----------



## tsb

My 1 year old male is 62 lbs.


----------



## Khwang89

Now 13 months, he was 62 lbs at 1 year. Picky eater....


----------



## Piper'sgrl

I just weighed my girl Piper on Friday (aug 31st) at 7 months and 15 days old she weighs a nice 65lbs


----------



## SBENJA

Koda is 4 months at 40 lbs.


----------



## apenn0006

SBENJA said:


> Koda is 4 months at 40 lbs.


Ours is exactly the same age and weight! I can no longer lift him into my husband's truck! lol


----------



## Sunflowers

A week shy of 8 months, 65 lbs.


----------



## SewSleepy

She is one week shy of 5 months and weighs 43 pounds


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kaasuti

Sergeant Charlie is 17lbs at 10 weeks old.
​


----------



## Mandy L.

At 10wks today Draven is 21lbs (Trent held him as he weighed himself). 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## WhiteSpirit

Spirit was 22 lbs at 8 weeks (working stock). Can't remember what she weighs right now.


----------



## Sunflowers

8 months, 68 lbs.


----------



## hoplite6

Baron is 14 weeks old and is 30 lbs.


----------



## Kaasuti

Sergeant Charlie is now 44lbs at 14weeks old. 
​


----------



## SukiGirl

Will be 11 months this month and she is 72 pounds.


----------



## lzver

Jake is 8 1/2 months old and he weighs 62 pounds.

He had some major digestive issues from the age of 2 to 7 months old, so now that he is stable he's playing catch up. Since the beginning of September he's gained 12 pounds and doesn't look like a sick puppy anymore


----------



## Lexi_

My 5 m/o female is 40lbs and my 7 month old male is just under 70lbs.


----------



## Piper'sgrl

Piper is now 9 months and weighs 73lbs


----------



## Mandy L.

Took Draven to the vet on Mindsy to get weight checked..... He was 27lbs! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SewSleepy

Seven is 6 1/2 mos and weighed 45 lbs today. That's only about 3 pounds more than last month. I'm anxious to see how this next month goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jessielou34

Axel is 9 weeks 3 days old and 22 Lbs


----------



## WorkingK9

Zeus 21lbs at 12 weeks
40lbs at 3 1/2 months
50lbs at 4 months

He should be a big boy, he has big feet


----------



## JimW

8 Weeks 17.5 lbs


----------



## Jag

Grim has always been on the light side compared to other shepherds here, but he's catching up faster than I thought. 

He was 17 weeks on Monday, and tonight he weighed 35.5 lbs at the vet. It was a 10 lb gain from his last vet visit... and I think that was 3 weeks ago!


----------



## mocamacho92

My female GSD just turned 12 months and weighs about 70lbs.


----------



## Jd414

5 months 57 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grizzpup

Grizzly is 7 months now and about 80 lbs.!


----------



## HeyJude

Ziva (Ophelia) is 17.5lbs at 10 weeks. She is just right. Raw fed and doing great.


----------



## Grieving Sadie

My new baby, Greta, is 8 weeks old and was weighed yesterday at the vets. 
She is 21 lbs. I think she's going to be big. Her feet are big.


----------



## cjrey87

Maverick is 7 months tomorrow and about 71 lbs.


----------



## Rosa

My baby is 20lbs at 14 weeks , bit smaller than a lot of yer guys & girls!


----------



## Jo Ellen

7 months, 79 lbs. Lean as can be. 

Wow


----------



## jhon

Argent is 7 months and weighs 63 lbs


----------



## Jager_the_GSD

Jager 4 months and 21lbs... 
purebred GSD
met momma n daddy when I picked him out, he wasn't the runt, and his parents were BIIIGGGG


----------



## KatsMuse

Just weighed in at vet...
Gypsy, 10 & 1/2 months old, weighs 58 lbs.

Kat


----------



## codmaster

It's not the size of the dog in a fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog!


(85lbs at 5 years)


----------



## ColleenAli

Porter is 14 weeks today... he weighed in at 27.6 lbs last Friday.


----------



## AngieW

We weigh Kylie on Thursdays. Last Thursday she was 4 months and 3 weeks and she weighed 33.7 pounds. She probably is not pure GSD because we got her from a shelter, but the veterinarian said she didn't actually see any other breeds in her, so she is at least mostly GSD. One of the trainers at our puppy class is a GSD person and she said that she didn't really see any non-GSD features either.


----------



## HeyJude

hoplite6 said:


> Baron is 14 weeks old and is 30 lbs.


My goodness, he seems quite large!


----------



## Jd414

Bear is now almost 6 months old and weighs around 65 lbs...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorCalGSD

Buddy is 4months old and 55lbs, and getting bigger each day LOL


----------



## porcelanne

My baby boy turned 7 months today. Had him weighed this afternoon - 34kg or 75lbs! A BIG BEAR


----------



## ColleenAli

ColleenAli said:


> Porter is 14 weeks today... he weighed in at 27.6 lbs last Friday.


2 weeks later he weighs in at 37.2... sheesh! thats 10 lbs in 2 weeks


----------



## Kaasuti

I weighed Charlie today at five and a half months and was shocked to find he is now 58lbs.​


----------



## AresVonRoldan

I weighed Ares a few days ago, he's 4 months 8 days; 46 pounds.


----------



## lkellen

Remy's 9 months and 55 pounds. When we adopted her, the shelter said they were told the mom was 110+ pounds. Makes me nervous!


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona is 7 months and weighed 52.2 pounds this morning. Her litter mate sister was 42 pounds.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego

5 weeks old and 47 lbs O: How big will this girl get, she seems big


----------



## trcy

mego said:


> 5 weeks old and 47 lbs O: How big will this girl get, she seems big


5 weeks?


----------



## trcy

Riley is 6 months and weighs 62 pounds.


----------



## mego

trcy said:


> 5 weeks?


OMG LOL 
i mean 5 months! 5 months!!


----------



## Verlaly

7 weeks 9 lbs 
Does she look at all gsd?


----------



## Caching

14 weeks 26.4 lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miaya1

Jax is 11 weeks and 28.1 lbs.


----------



## kjdreyer

Jedda will be 6 months May 14, and weighed 50 lbs last Sat.


----------



## Bubbles

bubbles is 10 months. she weighs more than 60 pounds because I can't pick her up any more


----------



## Zima

Zima is 20.8 pounds at 12 weeks


----------



## Okin

Athena was 4 1/2 months 44lbs. I think she is going to be at the very top of the weight size for a female if not over.


----------



## GatorDog

Carma is 19 weeks and 28lbs. Hopefully she stays small.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caliph

18 months and he's 105lbs!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Damicodric

Sebastian is 33lbs at 16 weeks. All boy. All black.

In his new home:

Jordi and Kenya (sisters) 66 lbs and 67 lbs. 4 yrs old. Both Black n Tan.
Heidi 62 lbs. 12 yrs old. All black.

Fromm twice daily, plus assorted health treats and supplements. Plenty of exercise for all. Plenty of naps for him.


----------



## curedba

15 week old 
Male
39 Pounds
WGSL X WL


----------



## sasa

*Zeus -11 weeks*

Zeus is 11 weeks and 3 days (10 weeks in the pic) and he weighs lbs 30 even


----------



## maizena

Pixie 15 weeks 34 lbs









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beka

Xander weighed in at 35lb at almost 18 weeks... just noticed he's shot up and is all leg at the moment and eating like a horse again!


----------



## LuccaVonCyclone

Lucca (male) is 18 wks old today and 31.5 pounds.

Reading through this thread I see so many 3-4 month old puppies that are 40-50 lbs... it makes me wonder if Lucca is going to be smaller than your average male GSD?


----------



## AndrewG9552

Jakes weight 

8 weeks: * *18.4lbs*
(+3.15lbs)
9 weeks: * * 22.3lbs
(+3.6lbs)
10 weeks: * 25.9lbs*
(+5lbs)
11 weeks: * 30.9lbs* 
(+2.14)*
12 weeks: * 33.7lbs
(+4.2lbs)
13 weeks: * 37.9lbs
(+3.7lbs)
14 weeks: * 41lbs
(+4.3lbs)
15 weeks: * 45.3lbs*
(+1.15lbs)*
16 weeks: * 47lbs*
(+5.6lbs)*
17 weeks: * 52.6lbs
(+1.1lbs)
18 weeks: * 53.7lbs*
(+5.8lbs)
19 weeks: * 59.1lbs
(+1.5lbs)
20 weeks: * 60.6lbs*
(+6.8lbs)
21 weeks: * 67lbs
(+3.5lbs)
22 weeks: * 70.5lbs

(6 months): 79.8lbs

(7 months): 85.4lbs

(8 months): 97.9lbs
** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
** **


----------



## mego

almost 6 months, 51 lbs - female


----------



## gsdsar

Nix is 19 weeks and 42lb


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220

Ok, there are some monsters on here. My dog Cruz is just over 5 months and he's around 50 lbs. I feed him Science Diet Large Breed puppy. What are the rest of you feeding your pups?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar

5mo and 50 lbs sounds perfect. Though I don't like science diet, your pup sounds perfect


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog

Carma; 5 months (22 weeks)

20"
33lbs


6/1/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## jafo220

gsdsar said:


> 5mo and 50 lbs sounds perfect. Though I don't like science diet, your pup sounds perfect
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Of the four Shepherds I've owned, he's so far the largest at this point. His feet are as large as my previous adult shepherds feet. As one guy commented, they look like lions feet. 

As far as the food, we're working with our trainer and will be switching foods in a couple days. Dog food seems to be just like everything else, they make this stuff sound soo good just so you'll buy it. It's not bad food, but there is better.


----------



## jafo220

Cruz....

*oversized picture removed by moderator*


----------



## Fade2Black

I never liked using any of those flea tick meds. But Thursday one of my friends was petting my 5 month old puppy Havoc and found 3 ticks on him. We got them off. Then later I found another on him. So Havoc got weighed at the vet for Advantix II. He tipped the scales at 49 pounds. But he doesn't seem that heavy to me. When I get a chance I'll pick him up and weigh him again.....


----------



## Msmaria

You'd be surprised what those lanky things weigh lol.


----------



## trcy

The last time we went to the vet he was 2 days shy of 7 months and weighed 65 pounds. he's about 25 to 26 inches tall.


----------



## mharrisonjr26

My pup django got weighed yesterday he was 40.5 lbs at 18 weeks just a week over 4 months. how large do you think he will be. Figo vom Jager Arbeiten Zwinger 
pic is from 15 weeks olds


----------



## Prettysleepy

My female is 5.5 months old and weighs 56 lbs.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Okin

Athena came in at 51.7 a couple days before her six month birthday.


----------



## TommyB681

When we got Penny at 16 weeks she was around 27. She 9 months now just about 60lbs on the dot


----------



## RiverDan

5.5 months old.
54lbs
22"
Male GSD


----------



## MegRose

At about ten weeks Durzo was about 13lbs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna

Gatticus is 13 weeks at 22 lbs

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AvayasDad

Avaya was 27lbs at 20 weeks 
still feeling she is on the little side but she is quite tall like her mother and seems to me most of that weight came on in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## erfunhouse

Sabo is 3 months tomorrow and weighed in at 28.4 lbs today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy

Riley was just weighed today. He's 7 1/2 months...69 pounds.


----------



## lyssa62

roxy will be 5 months on the 30th and was just weighed at the vet yesterday ..a whopping #39 lbs. vet says she's fine and to keep doing what we are doing


----------



## Bradb

Bella is almost 17 weeks and 26 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AvayasDad

blackviolet said:


> She's probably more than that. Godric seems to be one of the smallest on here.


 
Not sure about that  Avaya is 20 weeks now and she is exactly 30lbs 

- this thread had me curious and just weighed her, her bum is still small enough to sit on our digital scale - lol


----------



## vprasad

Sunny, Male WGSD
9 weeks
Weight: 19lbs
Height: 13.5" at the shoulder
Length: 16"


----------



## bubbles1984

Charlie is 7 months old and weighs 35kgs and is 60cm tall! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kirsten

Riley is 26 lbs as of yesterday. She is 14 weeks old.


----------



## mhayden6

Ares just turned 14 weeks and he is at 29.6 lbs


----------



## Biosphere

Apollo will be five months this weekend just hit 53lbs and he still doesn't seem to fit into his own body, maybe it just because he's a mix.


----------



## belladonnalily

At 10 weeks Tucker was 27.1 lbs. Now at 12 weeks I am guessing around 30-31. He goes back to vet at 14 weeks and I'm a little nervous  He is also very lanky and somewhat thin so it certainly isn't because he is too fat. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego

7 months Lara is 57 lbs


----------



## GatorDog

Carma is 9 days shy of 7 months and just about 40lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## manchu

Lindy is 5 days from being 6 months old and weighs 47 lbs. She averaging a 3 pound weight gain per week.


----------



## forc3 f3d

Rüger is just about 9 weeks now, and weighed in at 18.6lbs yesterday! :shocked:


----------



## bubbles1984

Charlie has just turned 8 months and is 38kgs! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Galathiel

Varik at 16 weeks weighed 43 lbs. at the vet's last Friday.


----------



## belladonnalily

Today at the vet Tucker weighed 46.9 lbs. He is 15 weeks today. I was hoping he'd stay under 100 lbs but its not looking like it...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MegRose

At four months Durzo is 34.6lbs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ravena

Nova is nearly 15weeks and 32lb, she's lanky and awkward still though


----------



## mhayden6

Ares is 17 weeks now and 38 lbs.


----------



## AugustGSD

10 months old, and somewhere between 70-80 lbs. If not more. He's a big boy and all muscle.


----------



## Redrider469

Leena is 19 weeks and 43 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ryankd

Smoky is 10 months and 100 pounds roxy is 7 months and 63 pounds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ofl52

Skipper'D is 6mo and weighs 68lb


----------



## Zeus2004

Augie is 9 months & 78lbs. (2 weeks ago)


----------



## lsspinks

*My dogs weight*



gsdsar said:


> 5mo and 50 lbs sounds perfect. Though I don't like science diet, your pup sounds perfect
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My 4mo male weighs 50lbs. Is that to much for his age?


----------



## Kira4589

18 weeks and 35lbs??? Does that sound about right for a female?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darth_Ariel

Vader is 7 months and 40lbs. He's a little guy for now.


----------



## MrsFergione

Rina is 14 weeks and 30.7 lbs


----------



## KMH

according to the scale at home Dani weighs 21.2 lbs at 5 months today. I expected her to be small as her Mom weighs in at about 60 lbs. 

she may be small but she's healthy and one heck of a climber.


----------



## Galathiel

Varik at 20 weeks weighed 53 lbs at the vet.


----------



## eliascooper

my boy is 67lbs as of a week ago. he's 6.5 months old


----------



## tottie86

At 9 weeks almost 10 max weighs 10.9kg which is about 24 pounds 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis

At 18 weeks he is exactly 40 pounds. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kirsten

Riley is 45 lbs now at 21 weeks.


----------



## KodyK

It amuses me that so many of your puppies weigh more than my adult GSD.

Corey is 2 1/2 years old, and as of today's vet visit, she's 56lbs. And she's not underweight for her height/stature. (In fact, he says 60lbs should be limit because much over that and she'd be too heavy.) My girl is tiny.


----------



## Sergeantsays

Sarge is 21 weeks and weights 62lbs. He is now larger at this point than any dog I have ever owned. Love the GSD!


----------



## Tre-Tail

Asia is 21 weeks and is 50 lbs. I'm still wondering when her height will kick in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36

Mila is 27.4 as of yesterday and 13 wks. I think just under 23 when we got her 10 days ago.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stewie

my lil bud is 8 months old at 80lbs

paws the size of bear lol


----------



## tottie86

My max is 12 weeks on Thursday and he's 14.3kg which I believe is 31.5 pounds 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zima

Zima is now 55 pounds at 7 months. Plus my new pup that is part gsd trooper is 11 pound just a couple days shy of 8 weeks and the vet says he's skinny and needs to eat more

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh

Don't be discouraged if your Pup is slow to put the weight on. Jake didn't start filling out untill he was almost 2. At 3 he weighs 103 but only weighed 75 at 18 months! (His Dad weighed 110).


----------



## YVS

Athena is now 57 lbs at 24 weeks. She is big and lean.


----------



## Lesber2004

96 pounds...still 10 days to 9 months...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

